

Ask HN: Phone or Money? - smailq

Most of us carry our &quot;Phone&quot; and &quot;Money&quot; everywhere we go. If you can only take one thing with you leaving home, which one will it be?<p>Phone or Money (cash&#x2F;credit cards)?
======
yungookim
Money. Having a wallet solves much essential needs. (Buying food, buying
drinks, getting home, etc). Although some of these can be done via phone, the
current infrastructure does not support them [not as easy as it should] yet.

------
bobfirestone
Absolutely money. With money you can buy a phone or access to a phone if
needed.

